# Video: Robert Anton Wilson On The Acceleration To 2012



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

A friend of mine posted this video on Facebook. I thought it was very interesting. I didn't think it was too heavy, because I am interested in these things all the time. This is not directly related to DP, but due to my DP, I find myself much more interested in consciousness and also 2012. I do believe things are changing and am chosing not to be afraid of any change 2012 brings. I am excited. Let me know what you think of this video. The video is called: Robert Anton Wilson On The Acceleration To 2012


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I feel excited lately because I feel like something is changing in my consciousness and I am not sure exactly what it is, but I am allowing it to be there even if it is a little uncomfortable.


----------



## sirreal (Mar 20, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> A friend of mine posted this video on Facebook. I thought it was very interesting. I didn't think it was too heavy, because I am interested in these things all the time. This is not directly related to DP, but due to my DP, I find myself much more interested in consciousness and also 2012. I do believe things are changing and am chosing not to be afraid of any change 2012 brings. I am excited. Let me know what you think of this video. The video is called: Robert Anton Wilson On The Acceleration To 2012


I think you might like this radio show. Some of what they talk about is completely off the wall and ridiculous though. They also have some guests who are very interesting. 2012 is a topic that seems to come up ever day on the show. I personally think of it as another Y2K, but it's still fun to hear people speculate. Check out the show from Wednesday March 31, 2010 Lost Civilizations & the Supernatural.

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

sirreal said:


> I think you might like this radio show. Some of what they talk about is completely off the wall and ridiculous though. They also have some guests who are very interesting. 2012 is a topic that seems to come up ever day on the show. I personally think of it as another Y2K, but it's still fun to hear people speculate. Check out the show from Wednesday March 31, 2010 Lost Civilizations & the Supernatural.
> 
> http://www.coasttocoastam.com/


Thanks for the info. I will check it out. I think 2012 will be different than Y2K. I think Y2K was something to induce a lot of fear in people. Some people try to make 2012 like something to fear. If there is any change that will happen around 2012, I believe we are already in the midst of it, and have been for the last 20 years. That is my 2 cents. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> I feel excited lately because I feel like something is changing in my consciousness and I am not sure exactly what it is, but I am allowing it to be there even if it is a little uncomfortable.


Does have to do with Thinking Less and or Not Thinking for lengths of time?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Does have to do with Thinking Less and or Not Thinking for lengths of time?


Yes, it absolutely does. I notice that I am functional, it is when my mind wants to tell me I can't function due to the DP that I get scared and it makes the DP worse. I kind of think I am learning to feel my way through something. It isn't familiar or fun, but it is worth the shot, I guess!


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Speaking of Robert Wilson, ever read The Illuminatus! Trilogy? It's good stuff.


----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

Interesting video, but please, take it from someone who knows: DO not get so emotionally invested in the year that you will be absolutley devastated if nothing happens when 2012 clicks around and the fireworks are missing. Mantain a small degree of healthy skepictism. I say this because I grew up in a very religous house where at the local church it was routine practice to assume the end of this world was coming soon. Not as in "soon sometime one of these days we think and hope" but LIVE EVERYDAY LIKE GOD IS GOING STEP IN AND CLEAN UP TOMMOROW AND KILL THE 7 BILLION OTHERS WHO DON'T BELEIVE WHAT WE BELEIVE (then the world will be cool and perfect and all animals will eat grass for some reason). When you get in that mindset, waiting for someone or something to make it better and nothing happens as the years click on... it takes a big chunk out of you. 20 out of my 23 years on this planet were spent not living, but waiting. I realize this is not the same case with you, but still I feel compeled to offer the warning to not get so excited about this one particular date that you miss all the other ones passing you by. I know a bit about that.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Efus Pitch said:


> Interesting video, but please, take it from someone who knows: DO not get so emotionally invested in the year that you will be absolutley devastated if nothing happens when 2012 clicks around and the fireworks are missing. Mantain a small degree of healthy skepictism. I say this because I grew up in a very religous house where at the local church it was routine practice to assume the end of this world was coming soon. Not as in "soon sometime one of these days we think and hope" but LIVE EVERYDAY LIKE GOD IS GOING STEP IN AND CLEAN UP TOMMOROW AND KILL THE 7 BILLION OTHERS WHO DON'T BELEIVE WHAT WE BELEIVE (then the world will be cool and perfect and all animals will eat grass for some reason). When you get in that mindset, waiting for someone or something to make it better and nothing happens as the years click on... it takes a big chunk out of you. 20 out of my 23 years on this planet were spent not living, but waiting. I realize this is not the same case with you, but still I feel compeled to offer the warning to not get so excited about this one particular date that you miss all the other ones passing you by. I know a bit about that.


I am not concerned if anything changes good or bad by 2012, we are already seeing changes now in our world, both good and bad. I am happy in this moment, as happy as I can be with DP. Thanks for sharing your experience anyhow. Like I said before, it isn't about one date...the last 20 years on this planet have brought about huge changes already with the Internet. We know things with a click of a button about people, etc. I believe this change is much more subtle and not happening on just one date. I definitely don't believe the world is going to end like some church goers. I don't believe in that kind of thing. Of course, if the world will end, it will be because we destroyed our planet and it will be due to something internal from humans, not from some external source.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Efus Pitch said:


> Interesting video, but please, take it from someone who knows: DO not get so emotionally invested in the year that you will be absolutley devastated if nothing happens when 2012 clicks around and the fireworks are missing. Mantain a small degree of healthy skepictism. I say this because I grew up in a very religous house where at the local church it was routine practice to assume the end of this world was coming soon. Not as in "soon sometime one of these days we think and hope" but LIVE EVERYDAY LIKE GOD IS GOING STEP IN AND CLEAN UP TOMMOROW AND KILL THE 7 BILLION OTHERS WHO DON'T BELEIVE WHAT WE BELEIVE (then the world will be cool and perfect and all animals will eat grass for some reason). When you get in that mindset, waiting for someone or something to make it better and nothing happens as the years click on... it takes a big chunk out of you. 20 out of my 23 years on this planet were spent not living, but waiting. I realize this is not the same case with you, but still I feel compeled to offer the warning to not get so excited about this one particular date that you miss all the other ones passing you by. I know a bit about that.


The changes are already happening.


----------

